# Session Attribute in JSP ausgeben????



## D3esperator (9. Aug 2004)

Hallo ich habe folgende Action in meinem Framework:


```
package view;

import java.lang.Integer;
import java.util.Vector;
import javax.servlet.RequestDispatcher;
import javax.servlet.ServletException;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpSession;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse;

import org.apache.struts.action.Action;
import org.apache.struts.action.ActionError;
import org.apache.struts.action.ActionErrors;
import org.apache.struts.action.ActionForm;
import org.apache.struts.action.ActionForward;
import org.apache.struts.action.ActionMapping;

import org.apache.struts.taglib.html.Constants;
import org.apache.struts.util.MessageResources;
import org.apache.commons.beanutils.PropertyUtils;
import model.dbueberp;

public class addAction extends Action
{ 

public ActionForward execute(ActionMapping mapping, ActionForm form, HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
  {
    
    ActionForward forward = new ActionForward(); 
    
    String knr = ((addForm)form).getKnr();
    
    HttpSession session = request.getSession(); 
    
   
    
    dbueberp dba = new dbueberp();
    
    try {
         String erg = dba.ueberp(knr);
         session.setAttribute("erg", erg);


         
         if (knr.compareTo(erg) == 0)
          {
            forward = mapping.findForward("fail");
          }
         
         else 
          {
            forward = mapping.findForward("success");
          }
        
          }
        
    catch (Exception e) {}
    
    
            
    return forward;
    
  }
  
}
```

Ich hol mir das Attribute knr rein, geh damit ins Model und starte eine Datenbankabfrage... danach bekomme ich ein Wert zurückgeliefert den ich nun auswerte... soweit geht das auch alles ganz gut, meine Struts-Config ist auch richtig konfiguriert...

Den neuen Wert schreib ich in eine Session "session.setAttribute("erg", erg);" - dieses "erg" möchte ich nun auf meiner JSP Seite ausgeben.... die sieht wie folgt aus...


```
<%@ taglib uri="/WEB-INF/struts-html.tld" prefix="html"%>
<%@ taglib uri="/WEB-INF/struts-bean.tld" prefix="bean" %>
<%@ taglib uri="/WEB-INF/struts-html.tld" prefix="html" %>
<%@ taglib uri="/WEB-INF/struts-logic.tld" prefix="logic" %>
<html>
  <head>
    <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=windows-1252">
    <title>Datensatz hinzufügen</title>
  </head>
  <body>
    

&
      

      <FONT size="4" color="#ff3333" face="Arial">[b]Datensatz hinzuf&gen[/b] [b]2/2[/b]</FONT>
      <FONT face="Arial"> </FONT>
    </P>
    


      <FONT color="#663333" face="Arial">[b]<FONT size="2">Bitte geben Sie einen&Namen,&die&Abteilung&und&die&Telefonnummer&an.</FONT>
        [/b]
      </FONT>

        <form action="editexecuteAction.do">
        <table>
        <tr><td>
          <FONT face="Arial">Kundennummer:</FONT>
        </td>
          <td><input type="hidden" name="knr" value=""</td>
        </tr>
        <tr><td>
          <FONT face="Arial">Name:</FONT>
        </td>
          <td><input type="text" name="name"/></td>
        </tr>
        <tr><td>
          <FONT face="Arial">Abteilung:</FONT>
        </td>
          <td><input type="text" name="abt"/></td>
        <tr>
        <td>
          <FONT face="Arial">Telefon:</FONT>
        </td>
          <td><input type="text" name="telefon"/></td>
        </tr> 
        <tr>
          <td>
            

&</P>
            


              <input type="submit" value="Datensatz hinzufügen"/>
              <input type="reset" value="Felder zurücksetzen"/>
            </P>
          </td>
        </tr> 
        </table>
      </form>
      </body>
</html>
```

Habs bereits mit folgenden probiert, aber kein Erfolg: 


```
<logic:notEmpty name="erg">
  <bean:write name="erg" />
</logic:notEmpty>
```

Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich das Attribute "Erg" auf meiner JSP ausgeben kann???

Gruß,
Tobias


----------



## bygones (9. Aug 2004)

einfach über session.getAttribute();

```
<h1>Das ist das Ergebnis: <%= session.getAttribute("ergebnis") %></h1>
```


----------



## D3esperator (9. Aug 2004)

hallo hab ich probiert - passiert aber leider nichts


----------



## Guest (9. Aug 2004)

danke habs gefunden meine db abfrage war fehlerhaft und hat keinen wert zurückgeliefert... hochkomma hatte ich vergessen.... gott sei dank, daß es debugger gibt

danke trotzdem...


----------

